# Good quality leather sofa



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife and I are looking for a good quality leather sofa, preferably electric recliner.
We have visited a few furniture stores and a month ago we went to SCS and saw a La-z-Boy leather sofa which we liked, the model is the Minnesota. I was told that the sofas are imported from the USA but was told by another store that they're actually made in China. I'm wondering if La-z-boy are not what they used to be. I then researched SCS and as a company they don't seem to get many positive reviews regarding the quality of their products as well as their after care service. DFS I avoid as they have "sales" on all the time, pushy sales staff and friends have said that they have had problems with the quality of the products. Read some mixed reviews of Harvey's as well as Furniture Village but those stores don't seem to have what we like. I feel like I'm running out of options here :wall:

I know that there are some smaller companies out there that manufacture good quality sofas but I can't find any reviews about them so I'm unsure of the quality.

If anyone out there has any suggestions or recommendations or comments about SCS or the other big stores or even La-z-boy quality please let me know, I'd really appreciate it!

TIA


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

CSL? lol 

Ive usually bought my sofa's from local companies. The only time I bought furniture from one of the big brands was my dining set from Furniture Village. Pure Mahogany mind and set me back £8k 10 years ago. Still got it and no issues with it at all.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

La Z Boy were an American brand that used to make a complete recliner mechanism out of wood. This was about a 80 years ago or so.
As the name grew and the capability to build a full wooden mech became unrealistic they went to a standard metal mech and moved production to Taiwan I believe. They now are of a muchness with everyone else based in the far east and at the volume end of the supply (dfs, scs Harveys et al) you'll find them to be fairly similar.
The main constituent of the price will be quality of covering, spring system and extras ( speakers/massage etc)
As for who to buy from, you'll find bad about all companies on the Internet. Such is its nature.
No one company in my experience is filled solely with pushy salesman. Sure we all have our ones but I've never worked with anyone in twelve years counting three of the companies you've named that I would class as pushy.
In my honest experience, customers that go looking for pushy sales generally find it. They come in with an attitude that the salesman is some sort of conman who is beneath them and then they treat them with contempt. Weirdly salesman treat the customers like this in kind and figure I'll get this idiot out of the store as fast as possible ie pushy.
Go in these stores but be open minded. Ask questions about how the companies operate, after sales etc then decide who you want to buy from. Do you know for example that if you have a problem with scs you have to give them 80 quid to get a service tech out who will only refund you the 80 if you have what they consider a genuine fault?
If you do find a specific model and you want an opinion on it let me know:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Please don't buy from Sofology which was CSL & Sofaworks. I had nothing but problems and chasing them due to a extremely poor sofa. We eventually got it replaced however.

Luke is your man for Sofas 

When mine needs replacing I will be taking a trip to him


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My current sofa was from M&S and has withstood about 10 yrs of heavy use. Still in great condition.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

We've had loads of problems with dfs so I wouldn't recommend them, scs did at first seem similar but credit where credit is due there after sales service is miles in front.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Avoid Harveys, we bought a suite and one sofa had 2 legs bent and a had a knick on the back corner and found a few scratches, I dont know if they threw it onto the lorry or it was like that from the warehouse. we were told they would send someone to repair it. I wasn't having any of it as it was a new suite, had to wait 2 weeks wait for the replacement.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Luke M said:


> If you do find a specific model and you want an opinion on it let me know:thumb:


Thanks Luke, out of all the sofas we have tried the La-Z-Boy Minnesota seems to be the one we like the most, problem is that I can't find any reviews on that particular model especially since it's exclusive to SCS. 
Is La-Z-Boy as a brand, decent? Or should I consider something else?
I've also seen a few Minnesota sofas on eBay and the descriptions are usually "new -other" and some will say ex display model and some will say cancelled order, the problem is with eBay you never know the history of that sofa and I'm not sure if I'd have any guarantee (usually 10 years with Lazyboy) if I bought from eBay.

Do you know anything about Barker and Stonehouse? Do they make good quality products with good after care?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

We bought our from DFS 16 years ago !! It's still going strong still looks great nothing sagging etc etc , I guess the quality of their wares was much better then


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

We love Saxon Leather furniture, they have always been excellent every time we have used them. They probably don't do electric recliners but they do have very comfortable sofas!

https://www.sofasbysaxon.com/


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll ask my friend in scs if the minnesota is problematic. 
There is nothing wrong with la z boy I just wouldn't pay over the odds for one as they aren't really bringing anything better to the market than others bar brand recognition.
Barker and Stonehouse I have no real experience with. They do appear to sell good stuff but it is a gap in my knowledge I'll admit.
I'll come back to you on the scs one:thumb:


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Try an Ekornes sofa. We bought a suite a few years ago-brilliant and very comfortable.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

You could have a look in Next Home or M&S Home


----------

